# Riva Sport Plus, Myth, or other [better] saddle....



## MissDaisy (Sep 15, 2014)

I've heard great things about Specialized saddles, and liked the stock one on the Jynx I tested. It was the Women's Riva Sport Plus....I've seen Rivas for sale, but not the "Sport Plus" version....anyone know where I can get one of these? (Without the bike attached ;-) ) 

Or any suggestions for a good saddle - - the stock saddle on my Giant Anthem has got to go!!!! I've heard good things about Specialized....anyone have any experience with the new Myth?

Thanks.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Try Ebay for the Riva saddle... people are always selling take offs and what not!

My mountain bikes have the Jett saddle, which I do believe is what the Myth replaced. Love the Jetts, I'm almost tempted to get a few more for my cross bikes and road bikes. Haven't had experience with the Myth, I've just seen it in stores, but I'd have to guess that it'd be good since it replaced the Jett!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Does Spec make the "Ariel" anymore? I have a couple of those and just love them.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ I just ordered a Specialized Myth and am really hoping it'll end my saddle woes. I previously used a Specialized Ariel saddle and LOVED it (had it on all my bikes), but after weight loss, it just doesn't seem to fit/feel the same. Fingers crossed!


----------

